# Lost Windows 98 Key



## Batul (Apr 26, 2005)

I have orginal windows 98 CDs from my old PC but I have lost the certificate which had key # on it ... is there any way I can get windows 98 install on my PC ... Rightnow - the software is not install / running on any other machine 
PLEASE HELP ... EARLY RESPONSE will be greatly appreciate.
Thank you in advance


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your last post has been responded to. There's no need to start another one. It's not going to get you any additional help. A Moderator/Administrator will likely close this post shortly.


----------



## Batul (Apr 26, 2005)

This is the first time I am posting anything ... I just registered to this site


----------



## Batul (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh!! Sorry If i have asked anything offensive ... PLEASE IGNORE this thread


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're not being offensive. You jumped into someone else's post here and asked the same thing.

If you have a problem, start your own thread and post it there. It avoids a lot of confusion and double-posting.

If you're asking for someone to provide you with a 25-digit product on this forum, it's not legal or ethical to do so.


----------



## Batul (Apr 26, 2005)

I am not asking for actual Key .. I have ORIGINAL CD ... just wanted to know if there was a way to get the key from the CD itself ... thanks for you help anyways.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You'll need to call Microsoft and convince them that you have a valid Windows 98 CD without a product code. It'll be their decision whether to give you one or not.


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

You cannot extract the Windows Licence Number from the Windows 98 ( or any other Windows O/S CD).

Talk to Microsoft very nicely or the manufacturer of the PC. It is illegal and against the conditions of use of this forum to provide licence numbers

Ceri

hth

Ceri


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Start, run REGEDIT then HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Tapeuup said:


> Start, run REGEDIT then HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion


He doesn't have Windows installed...........


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

misread, thanks Kitch.


----------



## Batul (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok will call microsoft ... thanks all for your respective responses...


----------

